# When it's too cold outside...



## gearloose (Jan 13, 2018)

Retire to the wood shop and build a new kitchen island work cart!  I've used a restaurant kitchen cart with a heavy piece of polypropylene cut to fit the top for years, but it was just a few inches too low and wrecked my back in short order.  This new cart has a 1-3/4" x 24" x 36" Maple butcher block top and has a 38" working height on 4" casters.  The drawers are soft-closing.  Materials are Red Oak plywood and solid Red Oak trim.  The design is my own.


----------



## Beanhall (Jan 13, 2018)

That turned out great. Should serve you well.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice! That would surely come in handy.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks good .


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 13, 2018)

Beautiful!
And I am sure your back will thank you. ;)

(A fellow termite)


----------



## Reginald (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice work! Been spending time in my shop too. Winter is good for something I guess.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks great!
Al


----------



## Maple (Jan 14, 2018)

Good work gl. Like the custom height idea.


----------



## Braz (Jan 14, 2018)

Don't let my wife see that.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 14, 2018)

You sir are a true craftsman.


----------



## gary s (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice Job    I like it !!

Gary


----------



## Smokewhenidrink (Feb 5, 2018)

That turned out great! I have been tinkering with wood working and have been thinking of making a butcher block counter myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks Real Nice, GL !!:)

I like the Full Extension Rollouts!!

Bear


----------

